# Greets from South FLorida!



## five10 (Nov 3, 2011)

heyooo!!  how is everyone?!  chiming in from (notsobeautiful)Miami, FL.  Been training for a good 4 years and after recovering from a motorcycle accident im ready to get back in the gym to get some of my size back.    I'm pretty knowledgeable on the subject but hey, theres always something new to be learned from everybody.

havent dipped my feet in the aas world yet but plan to in a month or so and will def be logging it on this forum.   i usually dont post on aas forums, just sign up and lurk/read but since this is the first place that ive seen that the sponsors are legit sources (at least HB is idk about the rest)  i'll be sticking around here for a while

srry for the novel but im excited.

current stance is:

5'11"-6'
185lbs @ ~8-9%bf


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*five10* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 3, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## smdplzsmd (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome!~ glad to have you aboard.  if you have any questions pm me and i will be glad to help you out bud =]


----------



## brucen (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GreenHULK (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome man!!


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the site


----------



## BoricuaWarrior (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## vron247 (Nov 6, 2011)

Greetings, tampa bay here!


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome. i'm here for you.


----------



## five10 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!   I'm loving this board already!


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  You are pretty darn lean.  Right on


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brucen (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------

